# Help!!!!! Something is wrong with this website!!!!!



## healthyishappy

Hi all!!!!!!
This website I'd messed up first a donkey thread got partially deleted then a thread named " help please?" And all the posts are jumbled, after that a personal conversation with my friend @Spades got 15 pages deleted and neither of us can view what the other said with out posting and it only allows 3 new posts!!!!!!
What is going on??????!!!!!!
@goathiker, @ksalvagno, @toth boer goats, @ForumTech, @StaceyRosado,
@nancy d @PetLover, @samidaho, @Trollmor, @mariarose!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you,
A concerned goat spot user @healthyishappy!


----------



## PetLover

healthyishappy said:


> A concerned goat spot user @healthyishappy!


:heehee:


----------



## healthyishappy

PetLover said:


> :heehee:


Why us that funny!!!!! This is a serious thread!!!


----------



## PetLover

I KNOW this site isnt working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

@PetLover, @samidaho, @Trollmor, @mariarose!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetLover

healthyishappy said:


> Why us that funny!!!!! This is a serious thread!!!


its making me mad because of my thread.


----------



## healthyishappy

PetLover said:


> its making me mad because of my thread.


I agree I'm not happy either!!!!


----------



## samidaho

The alerts for calling someone into a thread isn't working either.


----------



## mariarose

samidaho said:


> The alerts for calling someone into a thread isn't working either.


Yes, I wasn't notified about being tagged in several places now. And names???? thread is going bonkers.
I don't know what to say, or what to do.


----------



## Trollmor

healthyishappy said:


> @PetLover, @samidaho, @Trollmor, @mariarose!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cannot help, except that I informed two newcomers. Very good you started this thread!


----------



## samidaho

Trollmor said:


> I cannot help, except that I informed two newcomers. Very good you started this thread!


Thank you, it needs to be fixed.


----------



## samidaho

mariarose said:


> Yes, I wasn't notified about being tagged in several places now. And names???? thread is going bonkers.
> I don't know what to say, or what to do.


I didn't look at that thread yet.


----------



## Trollmor

samidaho said:


> The alerts for calling someone into a thread isn't working either.


I got them fine when clicking on "Alerts". Then all alerts came up fine. Only must remember how many alerts to scroll by, for the figure at Alerts disappears, but that is not the bug.


----------



## Trollmor

samidaho said:


> I didn't look at that thread yet.


Here it is:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/names.205849/
In case you have time AND patience ...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

It does need to be fixed!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

@ForumTech ?


----------



## Trollmor

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> @ForumTech ?


Yes please!!


----------



## samidaho

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> @ForumTech ?


ForumTech hasn't been seen since February!!!!
Great administrators that never get on!!!!!


----------



## Trollmor

Trollmor said:


> Here it is:
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/names.205849/
> In case you have time AND patience ...


Update: Had a look there, and only the last 5-6 entries were messed up.


----------



## samidaho

Trollmor said:


> Update: Had a look there, and only the last 5-6 entries were messed up.


Yes I looked!


----------



## samidaho

@TGS is an administrator. He was last on July 18 so I'm guessing he checks frequently. Anyone know any other administrators we can call here?


----------



## Trollmor

samidaho said:


> Yes I looked!


I suspect we may see different things. This is a riddle to me!


----------



## samidaho

Trollmor said:


> I suspect we may see different things. This is a riddle to me!


I saw a few mixed up but not much.


----------



## toth boer goats

I have posted in the help area and the moderator corner, hopefully a administrator will respond soon and get this corrected.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Trollmor

toth boer goats said:


> I have posted in the help area and the moderator corner, hopefully a administrator will respond soon and get this corrected.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


I have the impression that a heap of people try their best to co-operate in this. Good if you can alert the administration and the technicals.


----------



## samidaho

toth boer goats said:


> I have posted in the help area and the moderator corner, hopefully a administrator will respond soon and get this corrected.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


Thank you!


----------



## samidaho

Curious, has any other PM messed up too?


----------



## SalteyLove

samidaho said:


> ForumTech hasn't been seen since February!!!!
> Great administrators that never get on!!!!!


There is really no need to bash like this. That is not the correct user to tag for this issue and the issue has only been occurring for a few hours. Relax. It's a free service that you are enjoying. No need to get all worked up.


----------



## Trollmor

samidaho said:


> Curious, has any other PM messed up too?


Not mine, so far, as far as I know.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haven't tried the PM so don't know.

It is true, administrators are a bit scarce it seems. So it may take time to get their attention.

I did all I can do, now the wait is on.


----------



## Trollmor

toth boer goats said:


> It is true, administrators are a bit scarce it seems.


Yes, but that is not a news, we know it, and have been doing fine for a long time!


----------



## Trollmor

So, has the forum recovered during my absence?


----------



## samidaho

Trollmor said:


> So, has the forum recovered during my absence?


It hasn't recovered, so far the threads are still messed up!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Trollmor

I think some of the mess has at least stopped increasing?


----------



## samidaho

Trollmor said:


> I think some of the mess has at least stopped increasing?


Yes, I have not seen any more damage yet.


----------



## Trollmor

So we can return to answering questions!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

So @toth boer goats said to use this thread for adding anything from this thread https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/help-please.207309/ and so i guess i will!
:update: the boluses are suppose to be here on Monday Does she need Replamin?


----------



## Trollmor

Information: In this thread:


Spades said:


> So @toth boer goats said to use this thread for adding anything from this thread https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/help-please.207309/ and so i guess i will!


the entries still come up in a random order! 

(@Spades: I think @toth boer goats meant adding things over the forum (bug??) problems.)


----------



## samidaho

Spades said:


> Does she need Replamin?


No she does not NEED replamin. It would be helpful but its not needed. Plus it's much more expensive that a loose mineral.


----------



## toth boer goats

Trollmor said:


> Information: In this thread:
> the entries still come up in a random order!
> 
> (@Spades: I think @toth boer goats meant adding things over the forum (bug??) problems.)


 Yes, this is what I meant.  Our website issues going on.


----------



## Trollmor

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, this is what I meant.  Our website issues going on.


At least not increasing for the moment!


----------



## healthyishappy

Trollmor said:


> At least not increasing for the moment!


Or is!!!!
The thread spidy 1 posted is messed up now too!!!
Her thread name is this: 
Guess who just showed up at my door


----------



## Sfgwife

Spades said:


> So @toth boer goats said to use this thread for adding anything from this thread https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/help-please.207309/ and so i guess i will!
> :update: the boluses are suppose to be here on Monday Does she need Replamin?


I am only chimin on cause you asked this... so i have no idea what animal you are talkin about and what her problems are... but. It is fine to give replamin and bolus at the same time. The replamin is readily available for use now in the body where it takes more time for the bolus to work its majiks. If the goat is in great need of mineral and copper i would not hesitate to give both. I would wait a day or two in between the two. But @mariarose can tell you if you need wait in between or not for sure. . Replamin has a loader dose of 5cc once a day for 5 days then once a week at 5cc. Replamin is a majikal thing all in itself! Also... if you keep up with once a week replamin dosing then you may be able to go longer in between havin to bolus the animal. I do not keep up with it weekly because mine eat mineral pretty good. So i still need copper mine on the same schedule. But when i have a problem goat that is one of my first things to do for a few months and it really does make a BIG difference pretty quick like.


----------



## healthyishappy

Sfgwife said:


> I am only chimin on cause you asked this... so i have no idea what animal you are talkin about and what her problems are... but. It is fine to give replamin and bolus at the same time. The replamin is readily available for use now in the body where it takes more time for the bolus to work its majiks. If the goat is in great need of mineral and copper i would not hesitate to give both. I would wait a day or two in between the two. But @mariarose can tell you if you need wait in between or not for sure. . Replamin has a loader dose of 5cc once a day for 5 days then once a week at 5cc. Replamin is a majikal thing all in itself! Also... if you keep up with once a week replamin dosing then you may be able to go longer in between havin to bolus the animal. I do not keep up with it weekly because mine eat mineral pretty good. So i still need copper mine on the same schedule. But when i have a problem goat that is one of my first things to do for a few months and it really does make a BIG difference pretty quick like.


I have nothing against replamin it's just she doesn't want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## Trollmor

healthyishappy said:


> Or is!!!!
> The thread spidy 1 posted is messed up now too!!!
> Her thread name is this:
> Guess who just showed up at my door


I tried to search, but got No Results.


----------



## healthyishappy

Trollmor said:


> I tried to search, but got No Results.


I'll get you a link......


----------



## healthyishappy

Here it is.......
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/guess-who-just-showed-up-at-my-door.207305/


----------



## Trollmor

healthyishappy said:


> Here it is.......
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/guess-who-just-showed-up-at-my-door.207305/


 And all of a sudden that thread was almost in the right order.

Al-most.


----------



## healthyishappy

Now the @ sign is not working for calling people into a thread.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I want to test myself real quick lol
@Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

nope, its not workin


----------



## healthyishappy

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I want to test myself real quick lol
> @Nigerian dwarf goat


Does it work if you test yourself normally?


----------



## healthyishappy

And it's even worse I'm not getting alerts for a thread I'm subscribed too.


----------



## mariarose

Testing for @healthyishappy and @Nigerian dwarf goat 
Do you read? Come in. Do you read?


----------



## healthyishappy

mariarose said:


> Testing for @healthyishappy and @Nigerian dwarf goat
> Do you read? Come in. Do you read?


Yep it actually worked that time.
But lots of times it doesn't.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Yup i got the notification!


----------



## PetLover

healthyishappy said:


> And it's even worse I'm not getting alerts for a thread I'm subscribed too.


How do you subscribe to a thread?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

PetLover said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?


At the top of the page, click on "watch this thread" button. You should get an alert every time someone puts up a new post.


----------



## healthyishappy

PetLover said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?


Or when you create or reply to a thread it automatically subscribes you.


----------



## healthyishappy

Now I'm not even getting alerts from my own thread!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Now I'm not even getting alerts from my own thread!!!!


(headsmash)


----------



## Trollmor

mariarose said:


> Testing for @healthyishappy and @Nigerian dwarf goat
> Do you read? Come in. Do you read?


So I add a test:

@mariarose @healthyishappy @Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## Trollmor

Okay, @Spades ! Can you see an alert?


----------



## mariarose

Trollmor said:


> So I add a test:
> 
> @mariarose


I'm here.


----------



## Trollmor

mariarose said:


> I'm here.


Looks as if the alert function functions.


----------



## mariarose

Trollmor said:


> Looks as if the alert function functions.


Sometimes.
I got no notification you replied with this.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Trollmor said:


> Okay, @Spades ! Can you see an alert?


Yup i got it!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

This time yes I got it but many times spades has called me into a thread and it wont work also the mariaroses mineral thread has completely stopped calling me in.


----------



## Trollmor

So, the problem of the site remains ...


----------



## healthyishappy

Trollmor said:


> So, the problem of the site remains ...


Unfortunately.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I got it


----------

